# Premiums



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

How much do you think my premium will go up by. Mods are almost 20,000sterling for a modified RB30 and everything attached to it is new, [under the hood ]


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Depends who you go to i suppose.


----------

